#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  版主會不會太年輕了

## 紅峽青燦

我沒有對誰不敬的意思
也無意挑起筆戰

但是
我想問一下
任命兩個月的新人為版主真的好嗎?

即使是很優秀的人才
這樣冒然的任用，說好聽點
會不會讓新人措手不及了?畢竟版主是有責任的啊!

不忍說，會不會太草率太倉促了?

而且，這位新人真的時常在該版發文嗎?
還是只是因為這位新人發文數多?

我不常出沒這裡所以沒有資格下版主該任誰的評斷
但我只是想對這個決定發出質疑!
這位新人真的很好很認真，但是這實在太快了!
後果真的可以預後嗎?

這樣下去
"版主"會不會只成為發文數獎勵的代名詞?

----------


## 咖啡

我同意青燦的看法
這決定下的的確有點草率
雖然說工作能力才是最重要的
但是資歷也會影響別人的觀感
我覺得
要讓別人認同還需要時間

就算現在真的缺乏人力資源
也不能貿然行事

----------


## 狼の寂

怎麼辦，連小寂自己都不太能夠認同...
是說小寂也覺得自己的資歷實在太過短淺
說實在的小寂自己也認為自己可能當不起來而感到有點措手不及
要論能力的話想必還有許多的獸是比自己更為優越，更為的有能力的
再者，小寂也不知道自己能否擔當的起這個重責大任

不過雖然小寂也不知道為何狼王會願意給自己一個實習的機會
但是相信狼王牠還是有自己的看法與做事準則
或許狼王只是一時的誤判...(?)

總之，小寂只能說
既然狼王交予了這個重要的實習機會，那咱理當會盡自己的一切努力，以求不讓狼王失望

不管怎麼講，或許這個行為或許太過於輕率
但是小寂只知道一件事
那就是咱熱愛狼網，熱愛這個地方，自從小寂第一次踏入這裡的時候就被深深的吸引了

所以小寂願意努力的去嘗試，去學習如何不負眾望眾望
雖然能力有限，不過還是會盡自己所能
儘管對於這裡還是有所不了解的，但是這正是一個狼王給予小寂的學習機會
正是有所學習才會有所領悟  

小寂相信狼王的判斷，就算最後沒能當成版主也無所謂，畢竟若是有更為優越的獸才，那麼小寂當然也不能說些什麼了!

(以上為小寂的想法，希望沒有冒犯到誰，只希望狼網能往更好的方向繼續發展下去)

----------


## 紅峽青燦

to寂狼
請相信我，這完全不是你的問題
絕不是在質疑你的能力
而是質疑作法本身
換作是任命別人我也一樣會質疑的

老大這樣做了你就認真去完成吧!
加油喔!!
當版主是會有責任的無法逃避
而且有自我要求的話會感到壓力的
要注意課業不要被影響了喔
那麼請加油好好的做吧

優秀的人才還是應該要放久一點讓大家都看到的

要是這個倉卒的決定害了小寂的課業
誰要負責?
希望之後不要再發生這種事
至少，也問問當事人意見吧?

----------


## 狼王白牙

我認為最公平的任用方式，並非是大家討論決定後的結果（眾獸：疑？這不是違反民主原則嗎）
最公平的任用方式，尤其是在這個時代，仍然是看在狼之樂園上的停留時間長短，熱血與否，然後給予學習的機會。
會員有新會員，版主也有新版主，都需要學習的機會。

大家討論決定的結果不見得是符合狼之樂園，或新進版主能否得到學習機會與否的最佳利益，
因為不可能等到大家可以看出這位新版主是否適任擔任板主才決定任用。
如果等到大家都可以看出這位版主「討喜」，那理所當然跟大家一定混得很熟。
這就難免會有「搞小圈子」的嫌疑。
事實上，大家也很少主動提案，現在應該要提拔誰來當版主。

隨時提拔活躍的會員，從表現中取得大家認同，才是維持這個社區活躍的方式。

我在選用新版主的時候，都會加上一句，以現實課業或是健康為重。
所以小寂當以課業為第一優先。順便感謝小寂的喜歡這裡及貢獻。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

(以下針對決定本身，並非針對小寂說話)

提拔活躍會員為版主這是當然的
但是有很多很多的新人都是一開始一窩蜂的在狼版殺光每天的時間
然後幾個月後神隱不再出現
尤其是最近有許多這種人不是嗎?

並不是說老大選的人不好
也不是說要放到大家都完全認同
沒有認同與否的問題
當然版主也是需要學習的沒錯

至少新人存在的時間應該要是可以比較普遍的覺得不會神隱之後才決定吧?
看重的新人可以先擺著啊

隨時提拔當然是好處
但是有沒有可能因為這些版主熱血過了之後
又一窩蜂神隱了
隨時提拔隨時走人
兩個月!!這真的太短了啊!!

版主當然也可以不用經過討論
畢竟討論的人選也不一定有意願
但是發文數決定成為版主
那不就是讓"版主"這個有責任的頭銜成為獎品
尤其優秀的人累積愈多
難免會有人被派到不適合的版
發文數和活躍動固然很重要
但在這之下應該也要考慮才能吧?

有種新兵因為對軍隊貢獻很大連升十幾級還跨過官兵鴻溝變成少將的感覺
然後說
少將需要實習才可以肯定成為中將之後有沒有能力繼續掌握軍隊!

----------


## 小藍龍

(說句實話我是青燦說的那種獸
(回到主題
-----------------------------------
蔽龍覺得這個決定也有些不妥
給新獸學習機會是滿好的想法
但2個月似乎太快太草率了? 
如果真是依照發文數來決定的話板主這頭銜就會變成類似獎勵?
應該還是要多一點時間來評量一下

以上言論皆是蔽龍的淺見,也無針對誰的意思純粹針對此決定

----------

